# [closed] ''FreeBSD Owes Apple Big''



## everypot (Jan 27, 2010)

Maybe I should use my macbook as a server tomorrow?~~

http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2008/11/17/16268/141



> FreeBSD 8 is like a follow-on to Leopard itself: superpages, better DTrace integration, ZFS read/write, protected networking, ARM support, â‰¤ 16 TB RAM, SSE4.2, and remote home directories...





> Had FreeBSD not had its hand held by Apple during the early part of this decade, FreeBSD would look something more like NetBSD or OpenBSD: an idiosyncratic and lethargic technological backwater.





> FreeBSD owes its increased usage and visibility, not to mention its technological improvements, entirely to Apple. Without the philanthropical fruit company, free Unix would be starkly different world than it is today.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 27, 2010)

Well, I'm no expert but the author is horribly misinformed.


----------



## Savagedlight (Jan 27, 2010)

> As such, FreeBSD 8 is like a follow-on to Leopard itself: superpages, better DTrace integration, ZFS read/write


I thought OS X only had a alpha port of ZFS, and kernel paniced when used to write to it?
Besides, Sun developped ZFS. So... That author is way out there.



> Merging the two would force the FreeBSD community to begin hacking on Darwin, the source of their technology anyway


I thought it was Apple who took the FBSD userland, not the other way around.


----------



## Jago (Jan 27, 2010)

The article is so full of misinformation I am unsure whether to find it funny or sad.


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Jan 27, 2010)

And too old as well. I hope this piece of misinformation doesn't spread all over the place like that openbsd is not secure piece of crap. That news was all over various linux forums, and i did my best to advise them not to spread such filth.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 27, 2010)

Apple hired FreeBSD's Jordan Hubbard to hand OSX over to him so he could integrate it into FreeBSD? Sure.


----------



## roddierod (Jan 27, 2010)

I was thinking this was a joke site, like the onion, until I read the "mission" page, which btw is funny as hell also.


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Jan 27, 2010)

roddierod said:
			
		

> I was thinking this was a joke site, like the onion, until I read the "mission" page, which btw is funny as hell also.



I just did that. Looks like more FreeDumb over there. :e


----------



## Alt (Jan 27, 2010)

Look other papers of this author =) He dislike everything xD


----------



## bmk1st (Jan 27, 2010)

Does anyone here think the author's name gave it away? :e


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Jan 27, 2010)

bmk1st said:
			
		

> Does anyone here think the author's name gave it away? :e



I had the same feeling as well. :e


----------



## foldingstock (Jan 27, 2010)

Spreading rumors and outright lies is pretty easy to do. Doesn't bother me any, FreeBSD works great for what I need and has never failed me. 

If that article turns a few close-minded, rabid, fanboy-ish types away from FreeBSD...should we thank the author?


----------



## paulfrottawa (Jan 27, 2010)

bmk1st said:
			
		

> Does anyone here think the author's name gave it away? :e


By Trollaxor


----------



## fronclynne (Jan 27, 2010)

roddierod said:
			
		

> I was thinking this was a joke site, like the onion, until I read the "mission" page, which btw is funny as hell also.



since coming across it some time in 1999 or 2000, kuro5hin has always seemed like the slightly dim little brother of the D&D nerd known as slashdot.  I'm glad it has kept up the quality writing and hard hitting journalism we all know and love.


----------



## Ruler2112 (Jan 27, 2010)

Amazing!  I think I'm actually dumber now than I was 2 minutes ago before reading that article...


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jan 27, 2010)

i think someone posted this on daemonforums and that person was actually defending what the article says. i could be wrong... but i remember something about this.


----------



## phoenix (Jan 28, 2010)

Way back in the dark annals of time, kuro5hin was a useful, deep, make-you-think site.  Then it all changed, the editorial queue changed, the editors changed, and everything went downhill.  The more controversy a topic could generate, the better.  It's now no more than a "who can we piss off this week" site.


----------



## inurneck (Jan 28, 2010)

You guys missed the signature at the end of all the posts there, but I think your starting to see it right under "author"

                                              " *-- some drunk*"

_Don't compare apples to daemons._

The apple is what eve gave to adam and got us all screwed in the first place.

The daemon created the apple.

Don't read the nonsense. Friends don't let friends blog drunk. The only thing FreeBSD owes apple is a kick in the stem.


----------



## inurneck (Jan 28, 2010)

Ruler2112 said:
			
		

> Amazing!  I think I'm actually dumber now than I was 2 minutes ago before reading that article...



You just called yourself dumb btw. lol.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 28, 2010)

[ topic has run its course -- closed ]


----------

